# Do you inhale?



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

I saw a couple of comments on another thread about inhaling and it made me wonder how many of us inhale our smoke?

As an ex cigarette smoker I find it very difficult to not inhale, especially on milder non aromatics such as the Middleton tobaccos and pure Virginias or burleys. I inhale about every other puff.

You think it's as harmful, less harmful, or more harmful than filtered cigarette smoke? Any scientific citations to support your opinion?


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

When I first dropped cigs, I inhaled every few puffs. Now I don't at all because my throat started healing itself and now it's just too harsh. Plus I don't need that nicotine fix like I used to. I just let the hit come to me in its own time.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

As an ex cig smoker and new pipe smoker, my natural instinct was to inhale but boy did it make me sick. Now I have to really try not to inhale for the most part. Especially if I exhale through my nose, then I really have a tendency to inhale by mistake. About being more harmful, I think it is equally as bad to inhale pipe smoke. Pipe smoke is unfiltered but it doesn't contain the hundreds of insane chemicals in cigs. Either way, inhaling really cuts out most of the enjoyment of the pipe and takes away from the flavor, IMO


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Hell no. Not inhaling is what clinches pipe smoking as relatively harmless in my book. If that went out the window, I wouldn't have a leg to stand on.

I've got a buddy who smokes two packs a day, and I asked him to inhale from the pipeful of Fillmore I was smoking -- just to see if it was as harsh and asskicking as I thought it would be. Yeah. He was coughing like 8th grader with his first menthol.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Pipedreamz said:


> .....inhaling really cuts out most of the enjoyment of the pipe and takes away from the flavor, IMO


That's what it comes down to in my mind too. To me, inhaling hurts. Why ruin the experience?


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

Only on accident. As an ex 2 pack a day smoker when I have done it it doesnt even make it all the way into the lungs before I cough.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

Don't smoke cigarettes, and I don't inhale the smoke when smoking a pipe.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Inhaled once, learned that lesson.


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

I dont , I find it tasted better and is far more enjoyable not to. But , if I'm smoking Prince Albert I will inhale a few times. Then again I'll roll cigs out of the Prince when I want a quick smoke...say if i'm just stepping out to go to a store and not have much time. And then Yes I do inhale the rollies.


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

kneepa said:


> I dont , I find it tasted better and is far more enjoyable not to. But , if I'm smoking Prince Albert I will inhale a few times. Then again I'll roll cigs out of the Prince when I want a quick smoke...say if i'm just stepping out to go to a store and not have much time. And then Yes I do inhale the rollies.


Never thought about rollin' it up. Might try that.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

kneepa said:


> I dont , I find it tasted better and is far more enjoyable not to. But , if I'm smoking Prince Albert I will inhale a few times. Then again I'll roll cigs out of the Prince when I want a quick smoke...say if i'm just stepping out to go to a store and not have much time. And then Yes I do inhale the rollies.


my friend did that with some of my tobacco and it was a pretty good experience. i might have to try that againipe:


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

jfdiii said:


> I saw a couple of comments on another thread about inhaling and it made me wonder how many of us inhale our smoke?
> 
> As an ex cigarette smoker I find it very difficult to not inhale, especially on milder non aromatics such as the Middleton tobaccos and pure Virginias or burleys. I inhale about every other puff.
> 
> You think it's as harmful, less harmful, or more harmful than filtered cigarette smoke? Any scientific citations to support your opinion?


I think we can safely assume it is likely to be less harmful than your average commercial cigarette. With the exception of a few brands like American Spirit, a commercial cigarette is about 50% cheap tobacco, and the rest is made up of a slurry from pulverized leaf stems/bits and liquid, to which they add various chemicals to make the cigarette burn to the nub, deliver more nicotine, etc. Nasty stuff, and much of the reason that people abusing cigarettes get sick.

That being said, your lungs are not nearly as tough or resilient as your mouth and sinuses. You should really try to curb your habit of inhaling, but that's just my opinion :wink:


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I used to be a carton a week Marlboro smoker but quit over a year ago. I inhaled pipe smoke once, and swore to never do it again intentionally.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> Hell no. Not inhaling is what clinches pipe smoking as relatively harmless in my book. If that went out the window, I wouldn't have a leg to stand on.
> 
> I've got a buddy who smokes two packs a day, and I asked him to inhale from the pipeful of Fillmore I was smoking -- just to see if it was as harsh and asskicking as I thought it would be. Yeah. He was coughing like 8th grader with his first menthol.


+1

A few times by accident, ended up coughing.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

As many others on the thread, I don't inhale. At least not intentionally.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I never inhale. Heck, I don't even snork. Both ruin the flavor for me anyway.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I used to smoke 2 packs a day. I quit 15 years before picking up the pipe. I remember the first time I inhaled a cigarette. I nearly coughed till I puked. The first time I accidentally inhaled pipe smoke was nearly as bad.

Just like cigarettes, however, I'm sure that my lungs would get damaged enough that I would no longer cough. But I'm not in this for the addiction to nicotine, or any other part of pipe smoking. I'm in it for the enjoyment. Therefore, No, I Do Not Inhale. I want to live a little longer.

I read a study somewhere, I forget because I'm an old fart, but it said that pipe smoke has about 20 times the level of tar that cigarette smoke has. I don't want that in my lungs. It took 10 years for my lungs to fully recover from cigarettes.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

I do not inhale, never have and see no reason to; the lungs cannot taste. I am also a fairly agressive cyclist and skier so I need all of the lung function I can get.

When I smoked cigars it was always entertaining to see my cig smoking buddies wanted to try a cigar and then inhaled.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

> I smoke 2 packs a day and run 5 miles a day, my lung feels great
> Andrew Dice Clay


I don't inhale my pipes or cigars. As been said it robs you of the full flavors from the tobacco. And after all, that's why I smoke. Inhaling will filter the smoke and take away from the taste.


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone. Old habits die hard.

I guess I need to switch to some baccy with a little more kick. Looking forward to the Tambo!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Joe, When and if you run out of Tambo, get your hands on some G n H Rope, it's by far one of the strongest nic hits I've come across. I'm pretty immune to vitamin N but for some reason, after I get home from dialysis, I can't smoke that stuff for at least 5 hours. Dunno why, but it kicks my ars for those few hours. Hell get it even if you never run out of Tambo..it's a great smoke.


----------



## Trip59 (Aug 9, 2010)

Retrohale occasionally and enjoy a light whisp that comes to close on an inhale, but never directly. Second handing the whisp through the nose is almost better than retrohaling sometimes and in my book, is so minimal, it's not even a concern...


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Bubba does not inhale!


----------

